# The Fall of Yevin VI (Action!)



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Prime 496 slowly limped through the jungle. As it moved forward it subconsciously found its hand tracing the ragged scar that marked the line of a space marine’s sword. But somehow 496 had survived and found a new way of life deep within the deadly jungle of the planet they had failed to take. 496 had taken to preying on the feral tribes that still lived on the planet, free from the Imperial rule. 


The numbers were dangerously low. Only 496 and a small handful of warriors remained on the plant. But that was more than enough. Even as he walked 496 thought of the revenge that he and his warriors could bring to the Imperium forces. Even if they died in doing it.


Before long 497 stepped out into the clearing that he and his warriors had made their home for the last few months. During that time Prime 496 had registered the leave of the man things in armour, leaving only the small men with fire shooters. He looked around at the warrior’s that were gathered in the clearing, some eating, some sleeping and some moving restlessly. As he stood there a movement drew 496’s attention. Suddenly a band of men, warrior from the feral tribes of the jungle, burst from the foliage and set upon the warrior’s with spears and stone headed clubs.


496 roared in defiance and, hefting his Boneswords, charged towards the approaching tribal warriors.

There are approximately 35 tribe people. Kill limit is 5 or less. Have fun and be imaginative.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

100 was sitting at the edge of the clearing observing the dead carcass he had been feasting upon at his feet. The body shows a claw mark going down his back which of his comrade it was from he didn't know. All he knew was that he had shot it through the head the blast rupturing his skull. The blood was still warm as he could feel some morsel stuck between his teeth. This was the rather boring aftermath of a fight as they gathered the bio-mass from the planets more feral and out of the way prey.

He had finished his meal when 496 came limping in. How he got that ingury no-one knew but the one that was the line was caused by one of the strong carapaced weapons. Itself however during that fight sustained no injuries after all it wasn't like 100 to widly charge in just to get shot. It normally just sat outside of conflict sending torrent after torrent of fire into the more armoured oppenents.

Then all of a sudden the hive mind whispered into his minds ear _"look up"_ 100 iooked up and saw what no others could see thanks to his enhanced senses. There was some of the prey from this planet in the bushes and by the looks of it they where carring pain sticks. Snarling slightly 100 brought up his venom cannon and aimed it at the pesky four-limbs. They saw what was happening and charged coming out of the foliage strait towards there position.

100 fired a shot and hit one square in the chest the explosion sending it's inner organs flying out and splating on a distant tree. _so weak_ it thought to itself as another one got it's leg blown off and began crawling towards 100. All 100 hundred did was get it's claws and stab the crawling four limb in spots where it wouldn't die but would drop it's weapon. Screaming in pain the four-limb dropped it's pain stick and with a quick whack around the face with it's venom cannon the squishy thing on his talons was unconsious and 100 hundred put it under a tree. He would give it to 777 that one loved playing with it's food.

Another four-limb lept at 100 and brought it's spear down hoping to kill. The spear bounched of 100 hundreds black chitin and it looked up in horror. 100 hissed and got his talon and whipped it round snapping off the jaw of the thing below it. The four-limb made some awkward noises but was thrown to the floor by the foot of 100. The four-limb looked up in shock as 100 brought down his talon into the things neck. Pulled it out and did it again making the four-limbs head fly off into the foliage.

100 dug his talons into the ground and used his enhanced senses allowing him to see in great detail where everything would be. Any fight that needed his help could have it. He fired a shot at a group of them emerging and left three of the five still alive. Hissing joyfully to itself 100 hundred swung his venom cannon around to see where else his aid might be required.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

447 grew impatient he sat against a tree staring into the landscape that lay beyond his feet the smell of blood filled the air from the shredded carcass that 100 had been feasting on and 447 was growing hungry by the mire smell, long had he waited for his chance to strike,long had it been since he smelt the fear that the white apes of the land often felt in his presence but 447 was no leader or mighty warrior for that title belonged to 496 or prime as the apes called him but 447 approached death from another angle,he preferred to fight leaders and large foes that were worthy of his swords wether it be a minion of blood or a god amongst apes.just as he stood up 447 noticed 496 enter there make shift base limping and with a large cut against his face how he got those scars he didn't know but surely a wound dealt by weak mortals such as that couldn't weaken a fearsome creature such as himself.

447 and the warriors that resided in this camp were all that remained of his once menacing fleet known to the apes as scorpio,all destroyed by apes in armour and allot of them but he would not let this weaken him for his race did not feel pain or sadness for they were made to kill and he wasn't going to be the one to change that.

447 turned to 100 the master of ranged death noticing he was troubled,before he could react 100 turned to the undergrowth and aimed his mighty weapon. before long a group of savage men from the local tribes burst out holding simple branches thinking they stood a chance.
laughing at there stupidity 447 let out a roar and leaped at the tribesman, with mighty swings of his swords he cut 5 off at the hip leaving there upper bodies to fall to the ground and letting out a menacing screech that terrified the others how he felt good to taste blood again,it was a overwhelming feeling of power that the gore and the blood gave but it did not satisfy him for he needed a worthier foe that could pose a decent threat.

*ooc*
if it needs to be extended just say.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I am lonely. I need the us, when we were one all was so clear. Now it is gone, the us is hidden from me. I want to find it, I want to find it and then I will be more again. 

But for now, I am hungry, this is good, like from when I was us. We were always hungry then, always wanted more. The little ones were us and the big ones were us. Some had more and some had less of the us inside them, but we all had it, we always hunted for food, that was what the us wanted.

Now the us is gone, I follow the prime, he had a little us left in him. I can smell it from time to time, the us guides him and maybe if I follow, the us will come back to me. Then we can hunt together, and be full again.

Now these little prey are here, they think they are strong. The wave their strange little detachable limbs, the sharp ones. One of the prey waves his upper limb, detaching the sharp limb. It strikes the ground next to me. I don't like these prey. 

I hide in the trees, they won't see me now. I fold my hunting limbs close into myself, then I'm harder to see. I scurry through the trees, silently, prowling and approaching the prey. All of them are facing the others in the little, pretend us. The others are attacking in their own, loud way. I stand behind one, standing tall and stretching out my hunting limbs. The prey turns, it's face stretched into some kind of scream. Prey are strange they have all sorts of face shapes, I don't know why though. 

I finally open my jaws, emitting a low screech, then I strike. My blades push through it's upper body, it's odd red blood sprays everywhere. Some gets in my mouth. It tastes good. Like the old times, when I was with the rest, when we were one. I rip the prey apart, then move onto the next one. It throws it's detachable limb, which embeds itself in my lower body. It hurts. I screech at the impudent prey, sending spittle and flecks of blood into it's odd, little face. I press both my upper hunting limbs through it's own upper limbs, then my lower limbs through it's lower limbs. Now it is pinned to the floor, making a high, jabbering yowling noise. I snap my jaws around it's throat, silencing it. I rip out the prey limb from my body and am startled to find it is made of tree, with stone at the end. I snap the thing in half with my powerful jaws.

Other preys are coming, two of them. Both are pointing their strange tree-limbs at me. A third approaches with a smaller limb, the end is on fire. I don't like fire. I shy away, hissing at it, warning the prey to back away. But it keeps advancing, as do the others. I decide that the preys need to die, so I scurry back into the forest. I skulk round the side of them, staying in the shadows and hiding from their tree-limbs. When I am behind them, I strike, landing on the two with the long, stone tipped tree limbs first and resting my upper Hunting limbs through them onto the ground. I screech at the fire tip limbed prey, causing it to stumble backwards, it's face was folding and stretching, it was emitting a panting noise and occasional jabbers. I bend down and tear out it's throat, then begin to eat.

As I devour the dead prey's flesh, I am reminded again of when I was amongst the rest, when I was with the us. It was a good time, I was whole then. Now I am not, but someday I will be again...


OOC: Is that OK?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

777 survived the same way any predator can survive: by scavenging. His method, even before the death of his hive, was always to wait. 777 would allow his swarm-brothers to kill off the larger prey, and then he would kill and devour any unfortunate survivors of their advance. It was cowardly, but it kept the Warrior alive. However, with the utter slaughter of his swarm-brothers, and the notable pause in the Mind's whispers, 777 was at a loss. So, he hid. Even now he rested alongside others like him: Warriors who survived the destruction of their Hive. Warriors who hid away.

A roar. 777's adrenaline glands activated before the Warrior had even leapt of the ground and onto his hooves. The hormone was already running rampant through 777's system, sending him into a state of total frenzy. Without reason or direction, 777 tore through the foliage around him and sent himself flying into the first mammal he could see. 777 roar was laced with excitement, for the mammals where nothing like those in carapace, no, these ones where mindless, weak, and soft. Without delay, the Warrior's jaws snapped the mammal's arms and waist clear from its torso.

777 hadn't even swallowed before he turned his attention to two more mammals, both of whom watched 777 with wide eyes. Adrenaline pumping through his system masked the knowledge the Warrior needed to recognize the emotion they portrayed, not that it would mean anything in a minute. Roaring, 777 bounded at both of them and swung his talons through their necks, sending their heads flying and a fountain of blood spraying from the stumps. Landing with a thump, the adrenaline glands ceased their work, and 777 turned to the mammal's fresh carcases.

Now out of a frenzy, 777 moved to eat his kills.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

998 laid its body on the grass, trying to gain some much-needed rest. It felt strange. The voice that had constantly guided its actions in the past was now faint and distant. Its natural emotions seemed out of control: overwhelming anger, fear, and hunger were starting to fill the void left by the recession of the hive mind's influence. Confusion gripped 998's mind as it tried to relax; the remaining influence of the hive mind grappled with 998's bestial instincts for control of the tyranid warrior.

Suddenly, the conflict in 998's mind subsided as the familiar noises of combat and slaughter filled the clearing. 998 opened its eyes as the screams and war-shouts of attacking humans filled its ears. It watched quietly as its fellow Tyranids engaged the attackers. Finally, 998 and the hive mind were once again unified in purpose: the humans had to be killed. 

One human charged at 998, thrusting a spear towards the tyranid's chest. 998 quickly rose to its feet and swiped its arm at the human, knocking the spear from the tribesman's hands. Letting out a mighty roar, 998 fired a hail of poisonous spines out of its spinefists into the disarmed human. With a pained yell, the human fell to the ground. Within seconds, he was dead. 998 roared in triumph, slashing the human's remains with its mighty boneswords. The blood felt good against its chitin carapace. 

Suddenly, the mighty tyranid felt a sharp pain as a spear struck its shoulder. Turning toward the direction the spear was thrown from, 998 saw a small group of four humans tossing spears into the clearing, desperately trying to kill some of the beasts that were now slaughtering their comrades. 998 charged forward, quickly closing the gap between it and the humans. It sidestepped the few spears that the humans were able to throw before it leapt into the middle of the group. 998 used one arm to knock a human into a tree while it fired its spines into another. The last two humans tried to flee, only for 998 to quickly catch up with them, slashing one in half with a bonesword before tackling the other to the ground and ripping his throat out with its ferocious teeth. 

The human that had been thrown into a tree slowly got back to his feet. He lifted his head just in time to see the wide-open, blood-stained jaw of the creature that had killed his fellow tribesmen.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

With a primitive roar 496 beheaded a human with one sweep of his bonesword. He watched in joy as the other pitiful humans turned and ran from the horror's that were the remaining Tyranid's. But 496 knew that they would not run. I twas only a matter of time before the PDF found out about there attack and then the full force of the Imperial Guard would be upon them. He knew that even the warriors could not survive a constant rain of lasfire. They would have to move if they were to keep the element of surprise. 

496 turned and gestured to the warriors to finish their meals and move out. 496 quickly formed an idea and prepared the warriors for their journey through the forest. For the feral tribes would pay in blood for their attack.

*All:*Shoot, eat, destroy, bake. KILL EVERYTHING but make some angel cake sin the process. So just attack the village and make stuff up. Kill limit of about 10


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

as the remainder of the white apes were either driven off or killed 447 noticed out of the corner of his eye 496 gesture for them to get moving. immediately he knew what was happening and it pleased him,today they would pay the apes a visit and his bloodlust would be satisfied for now.
as he silently moved through the undergrowth dodging all eyes including the other warriors,finally he was approaching an opening.
as the light streamed into his eyes he could make out the shapes of tribal apes running about,no doubt they had been told of their presence.
suddenly 447 noticed an ape sat high upon a throne in the centre of the settlement,it must be the head of the apes here.
as the tribal apes ran about with spears looking for him he was already standing tall above the chief,the chief turned around and an expression of sorrow washed over the ape as the two swords scissored his neck sending his head rolling down the stairs leading to the throne.

suddenly the whole tribe took up arms and charged at 447 and 447 took down 7 of them with his devourer before leaping at his prey


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

100 had just sniped another four-limb as it ran away it's head exploding in a mess of red gore leaving behind a red stump which spurted blood on to the ground. Seeing the gesture from their "Leader" 100 began to run onward his heavy hoofs clumping into the undergrowth which twisted and turned under itself.

By the time 100 got their the warrior 447 had rushed in and killed seven. _What a way to die but this warrior wants to live on_ thought 100 as he climbed a tree nearby. A strange winged thing came flying at him obviously distraught at the monster that now climbed his home. It's pointless squaking was ended urubtly as sharp teeth wraped around it's body.

Finally at a group of branched that could support his wieght 100 hundred could see the entire village. 100 superior eyesight picked up on a group of the four-limbs who where skimming around the outside of the village hoping to catch his comrades of guard. Time slowed down and there was complete silence only the sound of 100 breathing and heartbeat. Snarling lightly he fired the round flying slowly through the air. The four-limbs exploded leaving only a pair of legs, some arms and a single head who's eyes where open with shock.

100 satisfied with his kill sweeped his venom cannon over the village his eyesight picked up on a single four-limb who was yelling orders at the others. 100 hissing joyfully aimed up and fired at the four-limb but another four-limb saw the round somehow and threw himself into the path of the bullet his chest exploding with his heart hitting the alpha four-limb's arm. His grunts moved him away and into a spot which 100 hundred could not see, Smiling 100 hundred sent a telepathic message. _"Hey I just found their leader but he ran off. He is taller and more built then the others and has a shiny bar going through his smelling organ"_ and with that 100 hundreds eyes continued to survey the area.

OOC: If anyone wants 100 sniper fire in their post feel free to


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I creep forwards through the trees, blood still trickling from my shoulder where the prey's tree-limb had struck. The pain had lessened a little, but it still throbs annoyingly. The pack, the little us I'm in, has scented a prey-nest. It bustles with activity, the little creatures milling around in their little mud holes. 

Some are coming with the stone-tipped tree limbs again. I tear forwards, blades slashing through the thin skin layers they had, sliding past their under-shell. Spinning round, I clamp my jaws on another prey's head, tearing it from the rest of the body. A little bit of under shell and several scraps of flesh hang from the head, blood drips down. I swallow the lot, biting through the tough under-shell first. The next thing I see is another tree-limb hurtling towards me, I move my head away just in time. The prey's face seems to slacken and I skewer it with my top left hunting limb.

Stepping over the dead prey, I run towards the nest. I break through one of their mud holes, shattering it apart. Inside is another two prey, one is very small, the other is holding it in it's upper limbs. It takes little effort to devour them both. Stalking through the prey-nest, I watch as fire begins to eat some of the holes, prey come scuttling out into my waiting blades, their odd howling, screeches echoing into the sky.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

167 had been wandering for days. He was the sole survivor from his previous pack, all exterminated by the fist-toting little walkers. He had been left trapped after an attack sent him flying into a tree. He mourns as he walks, all the while wondering how he should keep going. And why.

The last several days had been quiet, a few man-things bothering him occasionally. The young ones were especially tasty. He had now caught scent of a small settlement, perhaps 100 strong at most, near to something way more important. A Prime's alpha signal. Brother synapse. Knowing how his brethren work, he knew that this would soon trouble them, and that a welcoming feast would be much appreciated.

He heard the odd whooping and hollering so common among these strange little monkeys. As he drew nearer to his synapse siblings, he saw why such manic screaming was taking place. A large brood, about 7 or so strong, obviously the synapse he had found, in combat with these strange men in mud huts, on the ground and a few up trees. 

A very noisy, and noisome for that matter, group was all nestled up by a few huts up in the trees. They were bending branches with rope with sharp sticks to fire at the Tyranids. A single, wide bridge connected it to the rest of the village. Perfect prey. He relocated to a small mound, then climbed a tree to a high branch. He took his normal painstaking aim. Pfeeew.

A single shot of his venom cannon obliterated the centre bridge, and began to eat away at the rest of it. Seeing the danger, most of the men leapt for the lower end. One failed, the venom burning his arms off. A sickening crack noted his method of landing. 1. Perhaps five little hollering men were left on the little platform. One, two, three shots. Two huts exploded. One man was utterly digested by the cannon, the others diving clear.

Then it hit him. One man had found his mark, and penetrated his exoskeleton, right through his calf. Enraged, he sent another shoot loose at them, hitting the platform. Instead of the venom killing them, they all died by the venom taking their foothold. They fell. 6. 

One silly man was trying to climb the tree, seeing the village's assailant. So 167 dropped down, catching the man as he fell, tearing through his back and spine to drag him off, then using his claws to decelerate on the tree. 7. A short climb later, and a little snacking, and he was able to continue raining venom on the man things. 

------------------------------------
OOC: I'm planning on 167 joining you after the battle. Other than that, hope it's good and long enough.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

777 noticed 496's gesture, and growled in annoyance. He had only just finished the first corpse he had produced, and leaving two recently killed mammals to rot and spoil was not at all preferable to finishing them. Grudgingly, however, 777 swallowed the arm he was chewing on and abandoned his meal, following 496 to a whole nest of the mammals. Setting his eyes on the nest for the first time, the Warrior panicked. The nest looked large enough to be host to over a hundred of the mammals, and 777 didn't like the odds this presented. Quickly, 777 snuck into the undergrowth and waited for his swarm-brothers to clear the nest.

This plan was abandoned the moment 777's ears rang with shrill screaming. The Warrior looked through the nest from afar, setting his gaze on a group of perhaps eight mammals fleeing the carnage. The mammal at the head of this party held a scrawny infant in it's arms, face red with dissatisfaction. The Warrior noticed that, unlike the mammals he had made quick work of earlier, the mammal carrying the child had a slimmer build and two growths on it's chest; 777 quickly realized that a majority of this group had similar adaptations, albeit shorter and younger than the lead mammal. The Warrior smiled, this was something he could deal with.

Not wasting any time, 777 broke cover and sprinted to the group of mammals, reaching them within seconds of when he broke cover. One of the mammals screamed out something seconds before the Warrior dug his talons into it's chest. 777 kicked of the mammal and started working through the group, decapitating heads and severing bodies without difficulty. The Warrior hadn't even accessed his adrenaline supply by the time he reached the lead mammal and it's infant, towering over it. A scream of alarm escape from it's lips before it came apart in several clean cuts, the infant losing a leg before hitting the floor.

The infant screamed in intense pain as it's blood soaked it's wrappings, causing 777 some twisted amusement. However, the Warrior knew it wouldn't be able to feast on something so young, so sour, so he swiftly crushed the infant's skull with his hoof, ceasing it's pained screeching. Shaking pink brain-flesh from his purple hoof, 777 left the bloodbath in order to find one of his swarm-brothers, in hopes of killing any stragglers they have missed.


----------

